# Rental apartments near Samut Sakhon



## TravellWell (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm anticipating a move to Samut Sakhon and would like to know where people prefer to rent. Some have advised midway between Bangkok and Samut Sakhon. Others have suggested along the beach on the Gulf. An occasional Saturday or Sunday trip in to Bangkok is likely. 

I'd like affordable housing with no mould. It can be small (larger than 50 meters square) and must allow pets. I have a cat and a small dog. I prefer a kitchen with running hot water and a propane stove and a bathroom with a western toilet.

Anyone have any suggestions? My timeline is the third week of April.


----------

